# Laptop Startet nicht nach CPU wechsel!



## Poperze87 (20. Februar 2009)

*Hallo und Tach*

Habe mir einen neuen cpu gkauft und nach dem einbau startet er garnicht mehr! noch nicht einmal nen bild! kann mir jemand helfen!

Habe ein Dell Inspiron 1300, intel celeron 1.40ghz

Und habe jetzt ein neuen intel celeron 1.80ghz

Brauche dringen eure hilfe danköö!


----------



## Ernie123 (20. Februar 2009)

Ich tippe das BIOS kennt die neue CPU nicht. Sprich du braucht wahrscheinlich ein neueres BIOS für deinen Laptop um die CPU nutzen zu können.


----------



## Poperze87 (20. Februar 2009)

Ernie123 am 20.02.2009 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe das BIOS kennt die neue CPU nicht. Sprich du braucht wahrscheinlich ein neueres BIOS für deinen Laptop um die CPU nutzen zu können.



Und das heißt??? wie mach ich das??? und wie geht das?? oder ist das zu umständlich?

Möchte den auf jeden fall einbauen!


----------



## Freaky22 (20. Februar 2009)

Poperze87 am 20.02.2009 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ernie123 am 20.02.2009 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guckst du auf der Dell Website nach einem Biosupdate, da gibts dann auch eine Anleitung wie man das macht. ABER: Es KANN passieren das bei dem Update was schief geht und dann gar nix mehr gut. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist mittlerweile aber gering im Vergleich zu früher.


----------



## Poperze87 (23. Februar 2009)

Hmm habe es versucht ein das neue Bios zu instalieren aber der sagt mir das mein akku mehr als 10% augeladen seien muss! 

Ja mein Akku ist im sack! aber kann es denn nur daran liegen??

Oder kann es sein das der cpu nicht läuft weil mein Akku im sack ist??

Dankö schon mal leutz!^^


----------



## Atropa (23. Februar 2009)

Poperze87 am 23.02.2009 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm habe es veruchht zu instalieren aber der sagt mir das mein akku mehr als 10% augeladen seien muss!
> 
> Ja mein Akku ist im sack! aber kann es denn nur daran liegen??
> 
> ...



Was heißt "im Sack" ? kaputt oder verschlissen ? 

Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die neue CPU wegen dem Akku nicht läuft.


----------



## Poperze87 (23. Februar 2009)

Ja seine lebens dauer hat schon sein ende erriecht!
oder besser gesagt meine schwester hatte den laptop für ne weile und hat den ständig am netzteil dran gehabbt! deswegen ist er schon kaputt!!


----------



## Poperze87 (4. März 2009)

Kann es auch daran liegen das mein laptop es einfach nicht schafft mit dem cpu?? zu schnell? für den laptop!

Brauche dringend weitere hilfe! sonnst verkaufe ich den cpu wieder!

DANKE im vorraus!


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2009)

Poperze87 am 04.03.2009 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es auch daran liegen das mein laptop es einfach nicht schafft mit dem cpu?? zu schnell? für den laptop!
> 
> Brauche dringend weitere hilfe! sonnst verkaufe ich den cpu wieder!
> 
> DANKE im vorraus!


naja, lies mal mit CPU-Z dein mainboard aus, dann kannst du nachsehen, mit welchen CPUs es zurechtkommen müßte. beim verkauf musst du natürlich beachten, dass du die CPU nicht als "funktionstüchtig" verkaufen kannst...


----------



## Poperze87 (5. März 2009)

naja, lies mal mit CPU-Z dein mainboard aus, dann kannst du nachsehen, mit welchen CPUs es zurechtkommen müßte. beim verkauf musst du natürlich beachten, dass du die CPU nicht als "funktionstüchtig" verkaufen kannst... [/quote]

Ich habe kein plan davon wie das gehen soll! also wie geht das auslesen??

Tut mir voll leid das ich so nerve aber mich kotz das so an das das net klappt!

Dankö


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2009)

Poperze87 am 05.03.2009 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe kein plan davon wie das gehen soll! also wie geht das auslesen??
> 
> Tut mir voll leid das ich so nerve aber mich kotz das so an das das net klappt!
> 
> Dankö



einfach das tool CPU-Z runterladen, starten. da hast du als ne zusammenfassung mit zB der CPU, und oben im menü kannst du zu "Mainboard" wechseln, da steht dann u.a. der chipsatz.


----------



## Poperze87 (10. März 2009)

Hallo nochmal!

Was ich herusgefunden habe ist:

Chip satz: Intel Mobile 915GMS/910GML  (8291xGMx GMCH + ICH6-M)  PCI Chipset

ja und nu??
vileicht hilft es weiter!

Dankö im vorraus!


----------



## DonBarcal (10. März 2009)

Vielleicht ist auch einfach der neue CPU kaputt oder beim Einbau kaputt gegangen.

Hast du noch das Handbuch von dem Laptop? Vielleicht steht da ja drin, mit welchen CPUs das Mainboard läuft.

Der 1.4 GHz Celeron ist ja einen FSB von 400 MHz.  Der 1.8 GHz Celeron hat aber einen FSB von 533 Mhz. Dein Board dürfte den wirklich nicht kennen.


----------



## Poperze87 (11. März 2009)

DonBarcal am 10.03.2009 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist auch einfach der neue CPU kaputt oder beim Einbau kaputt gegangen.
> 
> Hast du noch das Handbuch von dem Laptop? Vielleicht steht da ja drin, mit welchen CPUs das Mainboard läuft.
> 
> Der 1.4 GHz Celeron ist ja einen FSB von 400 MHz.  Der 1.8 GHz Celeron hat aber einen FSB von 533 Mhz. Dein Board dürfte den wirklich nicht kennen.




Ich habe vor dem einbau sehr genau drauf geachtet ob alles in ordnung ist! und nichts verbogen ist oder so! das einzige was halt nicht war ist dieses schmier mittel oder wie das auch heißt war net dabei! und so habe ich es auch sehr vosrichtig eingebaut!

Ne das handbuch habe ich net mehr! das ist beim umzug abhanden gekommen!^^

Ja kann sein wäre echt schade und plöd!

Naja vieleicht hat ja jemand anderes ne lösung! Trotzdem danke!

Töö und danke nochmal!


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2009)

Poperze87 am 11.03.2009 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vor dem einbau sehr genau drauf geachtet ob alles in ordnung ist! und nichts verbogen ist oder so! das einzige was halt nicht war ist dieses schmier mittel oder wie das auch heißt war net dabei! und so habe ich es auch sehr vosrichtig eingebaut!


 du meinst die wärmeleitpaste? hast du etwas gar keine verwendet?


----------



## Poperze87 (12. März 2009)

Ja genau wärmeleitpaste die meine ich!^^

Ja ne habe keine hier gehabbt und war auch keine bei der lieferung dabei!

Aber es kann doch nicht nur daran liegen! oder??

weil er ja nicht einmal ein bisschen startet! es leuchten ja nur kurz alle leucht dioden! sonnst passiert ja da nichts!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. März 2009)

Eine CPU ohne Wärmeleitpaste einbauen ist schon SEHR mutig   
Selbst wenns nur eine Mobile-CPU ist!


----------



## Poperze87 (12. März 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 12.03.2009 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine CPU ohne Wärmeleitpaste einbauen ist schon SEHR mutig
> Selbst wenns nur eine Mobile-CPU ist!




Der alte läuft auch ohne wärmeleitpaste! ich glaube da war noch nie welche drann wenn ich mich erinnere!^^ naja dann muss ich es mal damit probieren! hoffe es klappt dann mal!
^^


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2009)

Poperze87 am 12.03.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 12.03.2009 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es kann halt schon zu spät sein.

und die alte hatte garantiert paste, nur vlt war es auch nur eine schicht, die du gar nicxht mehr als "paste" erkennen kannst.


----------



## Poperze87 (12. März 2009)

Ja ok ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut auf den alten ist was drauf^^

was heißt den hier zu spät??

Achso was war den mit den neuen bios! das habe ich runtergeladen und versucht auszuführen aber der sagt mir das der akku zu schwach dafür ist! ich kann den auch ohne akku laufen lassen aber da passiert das gleiche!  kackö^^

muss ich echt nen neuen akku kaufen??


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2009)

Poperze87 am 12.03.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ok ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut auf den alten ist was drauf^^
> 
> was heißt den hier zu spät?? [/q die CPU könnte bereits gebraten sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poperze87 (12. März 2009)

Also wenn ich das ausführen will dann sthet da: The batterymust be charged above 10% before thesystem bios can be flashed.

Und wenn ich druff klicke widerholt es sich!


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2009)

Poperze87 am 12.03.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich das ausführen will dann sthet da: The batterymust be charged above 10% before thesystem bios can be flashed.
> 
> Und wenn ich druff klicke widerholt es sich!



dann muss der akku wohl mehr als 10% haben. entweder du versuchst den, vorher doch nochmal mehr aufzuladen (vlt. reicht es ja), oder du ein neuer muss her, oder du musst jemanden finden, der ein ähnliches NBook hat und dir nen akku leihen kann.


----------



## Poperze87 (12. März 2009)

JA ne der akku ist so im sack das er nurnoch mit kabel läuft! wenn ich den rauszihe dann geht er sofort aus!^^ 

gibbet den ein günstigeren akku nicht von dell! oder ähnliches?? der akku ist ein Hd438 mit 14.8V 

Ich hoffe das es dann funzt wenn ich den dann kaufe! und das neue bios drauf habe!


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2009)

Poperze87 am 12.03.2009 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> JA ne der akku ist so im sack das er nurnoch mit kabel läuft! wenn ich den rauszihe dann geht er sofort aus!^^
> 
> gibbet den ein günstigeren akku nicht von dell! oder ähnliches?? der akku ist ein Hd438 mit 14.8V
> 
> Ich hoffe das es dann funzt wenn ich den dann kaufe! und das neue bios drauf habe!




das kann man leider alles nicht sagen. nach nem akku könntest du auch gebraucht zB bei ebay mal schauen.


an sich frag ich mich, ob das alles den aufwand überhaupt wert is. viel schneller wird dein Book wegen der CPU sicher nicht.


----------



## Poperze87 (12. März 2009)

JA das mag sein das er dann nicht viel schneller ist! aber nu habe ich den cpu und jetzt habe ich den ergeitz und will den am laufen krigen!^^ naja

Danke für die hilfe hofe es klappt! wenn ich erfolg habe schriebe ich nochmal! ok

Dankö leutz für die hilfe!!!! 

tööö rööö


----------

